# Those looking to move clubs but playing spring season, logistically when would you do it?



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 13, 2021)

Don't want to debate about the merits of moving clubs as I'm sure the situation is unique to each player/family. 

Just curious on logistics of moving within SoCal League if your team is also playing spring. We are new to SoCal League and it seems spring season will run March to May(?)...

So if one is moving clubs when spring season is also played, when would you do that? 

In Feb/March when state cups are done and before spring season?
In May/June when spring season is done?
Any time in the summer before fall season?


----------



## toucan (Nov 14, 2021)

The So Cal transfer rules are draconian and designed to protect clubs - *not* players. 

1.  The DOC of the transfer-out club must approve the transfer.

2.  He is supposed to allow the transfer if the player is "fully paid."  However, he has the option to retroactively amend the player's contract.  For example, if any scholarship or discount was given to the family, then the DOC has the right to retroactively jack-up the player fee if a player requests a transfer.  Or, he can just tell the player's family to eff off, regardless of payment status.  The So Cal league has no protest mechanism for the family.  If the DOC refuses to allow the transfer for any reason, even pure vindictiveness, then he can block that player from playing for any other So Cal team.

3.  The way the So Cal rules are written, the DOC's right to block a transfer is permanent; he can disallow transfers for the life of the player. 

4.  Finally, the right to block does not extend just to the So Cal league.  The way the rule is written, the ban applies to transfers to ECNL, NPL, and even Academy teams if those clubs also have an affiliate in the So Cal league.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 14, 2021)

will SoCal have a spring season?  If no, they should allow the player to move by February.    If a player received a scholarship, yes they should be held accountable until the season is over.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> will SoCal have a spring season?  If no, they should allow the player to move by February.    *If a player received a scholarship, yes they should be held accountable until the season is over.*


Unless the Doc is a liar and its not a safe place to be.  Besides that, you should finish what you started, especially if you're on a Ride


----------



## toucan (Nov 14, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If a player received a scholarship, yes they should be held accountable until the season is over.


A player should be accountable if the Club, but only if the Club lives up to its obligations.  We all know that this is often not the case.  When  a Club fails a player, then the Club should also be held accountable.  The So Cal rules provide no accountability to the Club.

A club can punish any player without having to follow any rules.  Players have no recourse.  A club can change its coaches whenever it wants.  Change practice fields whenever it wants.  Change playing fields whenever it wants.  Sit, play or position your child however it wants.  Move the player to a different team if it wants.  Amp up the roster to 22 players if it wants so original players' minutes will be eliminated.  Make promises and break them whenever it wants.

Where is Curt Flood when we need him?


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

toucan said:


> A player should be accountable if the Club lives up to its obligations.  We all know that this is often not the case.  When  a Club fails a player, then the Club should also be held accountable.  But the rules provide no accountability to the Club.
> 
> A club can punish any player without having to follow any rules.  Players have no recourse.  A club can change its coaches whenever it wants.  Change practice fields whenever it wants.  Change playing fields whenever it wants.  Sit, play or position your child however it wants.  Move the player to a different team if it wants.  Amp up the roster to 22 players if it wants so original players' minutes will be eliminated.  Make promises and break them whenever it wants.
> 
> Where is Curt Flood when we need him.


I said this three years, "Parents need a voice at the table and a vote to make this better for the next generation of players."  We don't need anymore dads buying clubs and getting on boards all for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Nov 14, 2021)

crush said:


> I said this three years, "Parents need a voice at the table and a vote to make this better for the next generation of players."  We don't need anymore dads buying clubs and getting on boards all for the wrong reasons.


I know of a San Diego club that doesnt have a single parent of a player on the board of directors. Be careful for what you wish for reguarding not including overly involved parents.

Personally I think all clubs need a couple of overly involved parents keeping leadership honest.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I know of a San Diego club that doesnt have a single parent of a player on the board of directors. Be careful for what you wish for reguarding not including overly involved parents.
> 
> Personally I think all clubs need a couple of overly involved parents keeping leadership honest.


Not at the club level bro.  Too late for that. Need big time parents helping with all the leagues with Premier and Elite and in between.  We need a standard and a clear way of entry.  Too much confusion in the market place.  Spain does it the best.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 14, 2021)

crush said:


> Spain does it the best.


How does Spain do it?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 14, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> How does Spain do it?


Barely









						Spain vs. Sweden - Football Match Report - November 14, 2021 - ESPN
					

Get a report of the Spain vs. Sweden 2022 World Cup Qualifying - UEFA, Group Stage football match.




					www.espn.com


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> How does Spain do it?


Well, this is what crush know so far from the little research I did.  If a dad or coach wanted to get into real Academy soccer and the Pros, they have to prove themselves first and not with a check or cash.  I think they have four levels.  EVERYONE starts at level 4 or the bottom.  You then work hard AT SOCCER and see if your academy can move up.  You win, you can be Premier.  I dont know how to get to level 4 but you can;t get to level 1 without winning on the field and not behind closed deals where the real deals are made.  Plus around 14 or 15 in Spain, they tell the kid and their parents the truth.  Either you got it or you dont.  You can;t pay someone to develop you to be world class.  Were doing it all wrong.  You have to pay and kiss so much ass in the states it's a true mess.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Barely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured you would pop out.  Spain is doing some good things with girls soccer bro.  Academy is the bomb and if you do well, well then you can go pro baby!!!!!


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 14, 2021)

crush said:


> Unless the Doc is a liar and its not a safe place to be.  Besides that, you should finish what you started, especially if you're on a Ride


Wait but DOCs all tell the truth at all times and looks after the individual development of each and every player.        /s



crush said:


> Besides that, you should finish what you started, especially if you're on a Ride


Not on a ride. So when do you finish what you started?  End of state cup?


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Wait but DOCs all tell the truth at all times and looks after the individual development of each and every player.        /s
> 
> 
> 
> Not on a ride. So when do you finish what you started?  End of state cup?


No no no no, not all Docs.  So far, I can say two for sure were the most honest, even when it hurt.  Sugar coated gum ball Docs is for the birds.  Look man, you need to pay extra to be Elite, that's how it works.  Extra Extra read all about it!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Wait but DOCs all tell the truth at all times and looks after the individual development of each and every player.        /s
> 
> 
> 
> Not on a ride.* So when do you finish what you started?*  End of state cup?


It depends.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Wait but DOCs all tell the truth at all times and looks after the individual development of each and every player.        /s
> 
> 
> 
> Not on a ride. So when do you finish what you started?  End of state cup?


We always finished State Cup with the team we started with and always in it to win it.  She wanted to win it with all her teams, no matter how many teams she hooped around with.  One year she told the coach the truth because the coach cornered her at practice because the coach heard a rumor we were bailing to greener pasture so she told her boss the Doc.  The Doc got with my kid and warned her not to leave and it was very hard on my kid emotionally trying to leave one top club to another.  These clubs dont like losing customers, especially one's that bring goals and a winning attitude.  After that fiasco, we decided to wait until after State Cup but it got even worse bro, if you can imagine that.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 14, 2021)

toucan said:


> The So Cal transfer rules are draconian and designed to protect clubs - *not* players.
> 
> 1.  The DOC of the transfer-out club must approve the transfer.
> 
> ...


oh man, this sounds terrible


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 14, 2021)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Barely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.

This is off topic but I'm liking how USMNT is looking these days. Excited for Qatar!


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 14, 2021)

crush said:


> we decided to wait until after State Cup but it got even worse bro, if you can imagine that.


how did it get worse?


----------



## crush (Nov 15, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> how did it get worse?


Oh man, it was so horrible bro.  BTW, welcome to the fabulous socal soccer forum.  I see your a new member and have questions like so many do.  Luis had questions and I helped him out as well.  Crush is here to help my fellow parent any time.  Basically, I pissed off a Doc that cheated and lied all the time and had questionable behavioral issues with the moms and the coaches and held all the power and control of my dd future in his hands.  I went to the high command and was told to STFU or you will be blacklisted.  I laughed at first but now I dont laugh anymore.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 15, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Don't want to debate about the merits of moving clubs as I'm sure the situation is unique to each player/family.
> 
> Just curious on logistics of moving within SoCal League if your team is also playing spring. We are new to SoCal League and it seems spring season will run March to May(?)...
> 
> ...


According to SoCal rules, player can move clubs as soon as they payed in full for the season at they current club. DOC can not block the transfer if this condition is met.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 15, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Don't want to debate about the merits of moving clubs as I'm sure the situation is unique to each player/family.
> 
> Just curious on logistics of moving within SoCal League if your team is also playing spring. We are new to SoCal League and it seems spring season will run March to May(?)...
> 
> ...


Unless your coach is a complete jerk-  You should stay with your current club until the completion of State Cup.
Depending on your age group- that could be April to finish out group play.  Mid may if you make it to the SoCal finals.  I guess there is some level of play against NorCal after that.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 15, 2021)

crush said:


> Oh man, it was so horrible bro.  BTW, welcome to the fabulous socal soccer forum.  I see your a new member and have questions like so many do.  Luis had questions and I helped him out as well.  Crush is here to help my fellow parent any time.  Basically, I pissed off a Doc that cheated and lied all the time and had questionable behavioral issues with the moms and the coaches and held all the power and control of my dd future in his hands.  I went to the high command and was told to STFU or you will be blacklisted.  I laughed at first but now I dont laugh anymore.


I agree with you that parents need a seat at the table...


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 15, 2021)

Okay sounds like the the consensus is to play through all the state cups (which was our original plan since we paid for that already...) but leave before the spring season (we have not paid for this).


----------



## crush (Nov 15, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> I agree with you that parents need a seat at the table...


Not at the club level either, the big table : )


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Nov 18, 2021)

there is no more socal soccer spring league


----------



## timbuck (Nov 18, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> there is no more socal soccer spring league


Huh?  Are you saying that a seperate spring league doesnt exist? Because the 07 and above age groups play  SoCal games into  late March.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Huh?  Are you saying that a seperate spring league doesnt exist? Because the 07 and above age groups play  SoCal games into  late March.


separate spring league is only for 09 and younger right?
olders seem to have their "fall" league play continue to March and then state cup games in April and May


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 19, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> there is no more socal soccer spring league


So no optional spring league in April/May for 2015-2009?
I'd prefer that for the kids if true... play some futsal or indoor... instead of going straight back into league play again with home and away games... 
I guess we can always opt not to play the spring anyway... but seems like my son's coach and manager want to play it...


----------



## COSMOS (Nov 27, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> So no optional spring league in April/May for 2015-2009?
> I'd prefer that for the kids if true... play some futsal or indoor... instead of going straight back into league play again with home and away games...
> I guess we can always opt not to play the spring anyway... but seems like my son's coach and manager want to play it...


What is the consensus on this?  Are there Spring league games in SOCAL for the youngers?  If not, State Cup looks over by March (especially if you suck).  That's a big gap before two and four letter leauges pick back up (assuming this is mid-summer).  U12's will need some type of transition league or something.


----------



## JumboJack (Nov 28, 2021)

The freaking winter league does not end till mid March.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 29, 2021)

When its time to go, leave. The longer you wait the worse off it becomes for you and your family. Its youth soccer and no one here signed a contract in blood. Bottom line Club soccer's a business. You can leave at anytime and if you want the cleanest break possible DO NOT ASK FOR A REFUND.


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> When its time to go, leave. The longer you wait the worse off it becomes for you and your family. Its youth soccer and no one here signed a contract in blood. *Bottom line Club soccer's a business.* You can leave at anytime and if you want the cleanest break possible DO NOT ASK FOR A REFUND.


100%


----------



## Speed (Nov 29, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> The freaking winter league does not end till mid March.


my thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## Calikid (Nov 30, 2021)

crush said:


> Oh man, it was so horrible bro.  BTW, welcome to the fabulous socal soccer forum.  I see your a new member and have questions like so many do.  Luis had questions and I helped him out as well.  Crush is here to help my fellow parent any time.  Basically, I pissed off a Doc that cheated and lied all the time and had questionable behavioral issues with the moms and the coaches and held all the power and control of my dd future in his hands.  I went to the high command and was told to STFU or you will be blacklisted.  I laughed at first but now I dont laugh anymore.


Please fill us in on what club you ar referring to so we can make sure NOT to let our kids play there!


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> When its time to go, leave. The longer you wait the worse off it becomes for you and your family.* Its youth soccer and no one here signed a contract in blood*. *Bottom line Club soccer's a business.* You can leave at anytime and if you want the cleanest break possible DO NOT ASK FOR A REFUND.


I agree with all this and I know you sir have experience in this arena.  However, when you try and leave some of these places, the club soccer family will make it diffi*cult* to leave "The Firm" and it can feel like being in a weird *cult.  *All this abuse to just play a few soccer matches.  It can go really bad if the cult leader has all the connections to play at the next level as well and you go against what the cult leader says.  No need to ask for refund when most of these cults will give free everything to top producers.  You just have to pay with your blood, sweat and tears and risk mental injury and physical injury, all so you can pay to play soccer. Pay with your Blood also=Total obedience and total loyalty to the boss or else.  Plus you still have to STFU and dont dare ask or question anything.  We can lie whenever we want some say.  All you have to do is STFU and work hard at your craft and give us your blood, sweat and tears and loyalty and it will go well for you.


----------

